# MSI India GS60 Ghost Pro/Ghost Launching Announcement



## rhyansy (Aug 7, 2014)

This is the much awaited announcement of MSI gaming notebooks comeback to India!

*www.msi.com/pic/image/nb/gs60/gs60_01.jpg


MSI GS60 Ghost Pro/Ghost is gaming rig in an ultrabook clothing. This will be the flagship model released in India from MSI Gaming, one of the top gaming laptop brands in the world. Availability will be by end of August and pre-selling announcement will be released soon. For more updates, drop us by with our official MSI India Facebook Fan page *www.facebook.com/MsiIndiaClub

-> Windows 8.1
-> The latest 4th generation Intel® Core™ i7 Processor
-> The Thinnest & lightest 15.6” gaming notebook *(390 x 266 x 19.9mm, 1.9 kg. with battery)*
-> Enthusiast level NVIDIA® GeForce GTX 870M/860M/850M GDDR5 3GB/2GB discrete graphics card provides great performance and ultra image quality
-> *SteelSeries Engine* to customize every key and devices for personalizing your play style
-> XSplit Gamecaster for easily recording gaming moments, broadcasting and sharing live gameplay sessions to YouTube, Twitch, UStream and more
-> Miracast for sharing the game streaming, image gallery, or video clips wirelessly to big screen TV
-> Super RAID with 2 SSD RAID0 gives you over 900MB/s reading speed (option)
-> Dual fan thermal cooling system
-> *Keyboard by SteelSeries* with LED back light and solid feedback design
-> Killer™ E2200 Game Networking for smarter, faster, networking for all online entertainment
-> Sound by *Dynaudio*
-> Matrix Display with max 2 external displays to expend the vision for extreme gaming experience or multi-tasks


MKT NameGS60 2PE Ghost Pro (GTX870M 3GB GDDR5) w/ backlight multi color KBGS60 2PC Ghost (GTX860M 2GB GDDR5) w/ backlight multi color KBGS60 2PL Ghost (GTX 850M 2GB DDR3) w/ backlight multi color KBLCD15.6" FHD, Anti-Glare (1920*1080) eDP Wide View Angle15.6" FHD, Anti-Glare (1920*1080) eDP Wide View Angle15.6" FHD, Anti-Glare (1920*1080) eDP Wide View AngleVGA,V-RAMnVidia Geforce GTX 870M, 3GB GDDR5nVidia Geforce GTX 860M, 2GB GDDR5nVidia Geforce GTX 850M, 2GB DDR3ChipsetIntel Shark Bay HM87Intel Shark Bay HM87Intel Shark Bay HM86CPUSharkbay i7-4710HQ+HM87Sharkbay i7-4710HQ+HM87Sharkbay i7-4710HQ+HM86MemoryDDR III 8GB*2DDR III 8GB*2DDR III 8GBHDD/SSD128GB SSD (M.2 SATA) +1TB (SATA) 7200rpm1TB (SATA) 7200rpm1TB (SATA) 7200rpmWLANIntel 7260 Wilkins Peak 2 (2x2 802.11 ac)+BT4.0 M.2 typeIntel 7260 Wilkins Peak 2 (2x2 802.11 ac)+BT4.0 M.2 typeIntel 7260 Wilkins Peak 2 (2x2 802.11 ac)+BT4.0 M.2 typeOSWin8.1Win8.1Win8.1Battery6 Cell6 Cell6 CellCarry BagProtection BagProtection BagProtection BagWarranty2 Year Warranty2 Year Warranty 2 Year Warranty MSRPRs. 155,900Rs. 136,900Rs. 129,900


----------



## prometheus (Aug 7, 2014)

looking sweet +1
any discount(s) on MSRP? 

Also, info on Maxwell/Kepler variants of GPU would be much appreciated


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 7, 2014)

CPU:  Sharkbay i7-4710HQ+HM87 .. whats that ??

Is it available in 17" ..!!


----------



## prometheus (Aug 7, 2014)

chetan.g said:


> CPU:  Sharkbay i7-4710HQ+HM87 .. whats that ??
> 
> Is it available in 17" ..!!



a laptop having the i7 4710HQ processor paired with the HM87 chipset (codenamed sharkbay)


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 7, 2014)

prometheus said:


> a laptop having the i7 4710HQ processor paired with the HM87 chipset (codenamed sharkbay)



ohh oky . .thanks prometheus for updating .


----------



## prometheus (Aug 7, 2014)

chetan.g said:


> ohh oky . .thanks prometheus for updating .



np :]

- - - Updated - - -



prometheus said:


> looking sweet +1
> any discount(s) on MSRP?
> 
> Also, info on Maxwell/Kepler variants of GPU would be much appreciated



bump..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 7, 2014)

Well, MSRP is not equal to MRP.
*But hey, Lenovo Y50 have GTX860, and almost same config and is selling for 75K* and the price will come down to 74K once it is openly availible in the market.
So, if the original price is anything near to MSRP, it is complete stupidity.
None will spend 2x money for that Steal-series keyboard, when they can get any good steal-series keyboard for 4-5K in the market.


----------



## seamon (Aug 7, 2014)

So much for competitive pricing......


----------



## prasoon2211 (Aug 7, 2014)

The hilarious part is that the MSI reps keep insisting that MSI laptops (the two lesser models) are more powerful/have better config despite having a less powerful/same GPU, same VRAM, same RAM and same processor. And that for 50k price difference. Unless there is a reduction in price to make things at least a little more competitive, I guess that we can expect another hasty exit from the Indian market. Sad. I was seriously hoping that MSI would help expand this segment (of high performance gaming laptops) in the Indian markets but with these ridiculous prices, I can't see that happening anytime soon.

The standard of living in India is *much* less than it is in US. And MSI laptops are a little on the pricier side, even in the US. And then, we get laptops in India, where the standard of living is much lesser, priced at 1.5 times its US price. SMH.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 7, 2014)

at that price, i'll rather import a custom laptop from Xotic-PC -_-


----------



## rhyansy (Aug 8, 2014)

prometheus said:


> np :]
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks for the explanation. There will be discounts and freebies for sure coming. As the first batch of GS60 are only on the way to India, we will keep everyone posted of the pre-selling activities.

- - - Updated - - -



d6bmg said:


> Well, MSRP is not equal to MRP.
> *But hey, Lenovo Y50 have GTX860, and almost same config and is selling for 75K* and the price will come down to 74K once it is openly availible in the market.
> So, if the original price is anything near to MSRP, it is complete stupidity.
> None will spend 2x money for that Steal-series keyboard, when they can get any good steal-series keyboard for 4-5K in the market.



*Please do understand that this is a premium ultrabook gaming laptop*, current competitors of Razor Blade and Auros are not even available in India.

Please compare the right models before claiming that MSI is pricing is too high for GS60. Clearly, *Y50 competitor is GE60*. Then we can start the right discussion for comparison.

Y50 @Rs.75K in India (Ideapad Y50 (Black) | Lenovo India | The DO Store) is downgraded to meet that price point. Look at how they are cheating people! With whatever price it is, you will get a corresponding quality for it, that is second class. MSI is not following them to offer something like that.

*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10422094_844526958891410_3795976150088278086_n.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



prasoon2211 said:


> The hilarious part is that the MSI reps keep insisting that MSI laptops (the two lesser models) are more powerful/have better config despite having a less powerful/same GPU, same VRAM, same RAM and same processor. And that for 50k price difference. Unless there is a reduction in price to make things at least a little more competitive, I guess that we can expect another hasty exit from the Indian market. Sad. I was seriously hoping that MSI would help expand this segment (of high performance gaming laptops) in the Indian markets but with these ridiculous prices, I can't see that happening anytime soon.
> 
> The standard of living in India is *much* less than it is in US. And MSI laptops are a little on the pricier side, even in the US. And then, we get laptops in India, where the standard of living is much lesser, priced at 1.5 times its US price. SMH.



Really appreciate the bashing of our pricing...GS60 is our current top of the line ultrabook gaming laptop. Please compare the right model segment for the right comparison.

GE60/GP60 announcement will come soon and they are the ones in the league of Y50. 

*Please realize that MSI is serious in coming back and it hurts our feelings with all these pricing complaints because we bring the best without any compromise to India.*


----------



## retz (Aug 8, 2014)

I think announcing the high-end products first was probably a mistake by your marketing department. These laptops are well out of the budgets of all but the smallest slivers of gamers here. They are not even aspirational, really, since most of us wouldn't dream of spending so much for a gaming rig, even if it offers the best quality available at a price point that is quite decent internationally. A buddy of mine makes 14L+ per year and games 1-2h~ per day and a lot more on the weekends. Even he's not interested in such a pricey product. I can't imagine how small your market is for a 1.5 lakh gaming laptop. 

If you'd started with the mid-series first, I think you would have been getting a *far* more enthusiastic response. 

Additionally, instead of just launching with the specs, go for real-world examples: these are 1lakh laptops; I want to know how they work in a country like India, where ambient temperatures are much higher and homes dustier. How effective is the cooling? How often would I need to get the laptop serviced? And so on. 

Hope your mid-series is decently priced because my buddy wants to buy it and I want to play on it. Good luck.


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 8, 2014)

Just want to inquire out of curosity .. can these laptops come in 17 inch screen ... ??

and as MSI launching in India, will they be opening customer service office or how is their After sales services. ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> *fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10422094_844526958891410_3795976150088278086_n.jpg



GeForce GTX 860M | Specifications | GeForce

GTX 860m has DDR5 RAM, not DDR3
instead of 1tb 7200rpm hdd, a 256 GB SSD + 1tb 5400rpm hdd would be justified for the price tag

different backlit keyboard wont certainly help in game performance 

ODD doesn't really matter these days when almost all devices have a USB interface.

also 





> None will spend 2x money for that Steal-series keyboard, when they can get any good steal-series keyboard for 4-5K in the market.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> GeForce GTX 860M | Specifications | GeForce
> 
> GTX 860m has DDR5 RAM, not DDR3
> instead of 1tb 7200rpm hdd, a 256 GB SSD + 1tb 5400rpm hdd would be justified for the price tag
> ...



+ Y50 has a 1tb+8gb SSHD (WD black/green variants; though a 5400RPM drive)


----------



## seamon (Aug 8, 2014)

802.11ac is bad really!?
Killer cards, even though have lower latency, cannot match the usability of Intel 7260ac in a college environment. 
Also 802.11ac potentially provides better speeds(although that is useless in India).


----------



## prometheus (Aug 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> 802.11ac is bad really!?
> Killer cards, even though have lower latency, cannot match the usability of Intel 7260ac in a college environment.
> Also 802.11ac potentially provides better speeds(although that is useless in India).



hahah


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2014)

No leopard girl photo?
I came here for that


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 8, 2014)

Good to see at least someone understood my point.
MSI rep put:
1. Crying smiley to Lenovo spec as it didn't have the 'wide-angle' phrase in their spaces.
2. Crying smiley for 1TB HDD as it is 5400rpm in Y50. Mate, there is 0 practical difference between 5400 and 7200rpm HDDs apart from more heat generation.
You run 7200rpm HDD in hot, humid weather inside a laptop which do not have direct cooling to HDD slot. Well, may the god save you.
3. Crying smiley for LAN spaces? Mate, practically, we don't even need the speed of 802.11ac. Not only in India but not a single place in the world have publicly available inernet which can utilize bandwidth of 802.11ac or any gigabit Ethernet.
4. Crying smiley for keyboard? Good point. Keep your finger crossed and expect some show-off kids, will buy this laptop only for that multicolor back-lit Steelseries keyboard. 

As I have said already:


> None will spend 2x money for that Steal-series keyboard, when they can get any good steal-series keyboard for 4-5K in the market.




Only good difference is GPU. But paying 2x more only for that? 
Most people in India won't.

Over to GE/GP60 series.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 8, 2014)

This is so unprofessional, MSI rep posts look like a fanboy post instead of some official brand forum member


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Aug 8, 2014)

Seriously, I would rather have this.
It's cheaper than the GS60 860m, has a bigger screen and Asus also gives a gaming mouse, headset and carry bag.

Damn, I just hope that the GT series have better pricing. MSI wont stand a chance with this pricing.


----------



## paw1 (Aug 8, 2014)

What a disaster. Should have waited till you had the GE/GP prices ready to announce. Once can only attempt to justify the 50k difference if the product is truly premium in terms of look and feel. Kinda like how apple gets away by selling its products at 1.5x to 2x times the cost of similar config pc.


----------



## seamon (Aug 8, 2014)

Man, everyone is so hyped up over a humble spoiler. I'll try to defend MSI here.



d6bmg said:


> Good to see at least someone understood my point.
> MSI rep put:
> 1. Crying smiley to Lenovo spec as it didn't have the 'wide-angle' phrase in their spaces.
> 2. Crying smiley for 1TB HDD as it is 5400rpm in Y50. Mate, there is 0 practical difference between 5400 and 7200rpm HDDs apart from more heat generation.
> ...


1.Y50 screen is pretty washed out. :/
2.Agreed about practicality but I doubt 7200RPM drives will overheat. :/
3.Killer LAN cards are famous for their low latency and are frequently used by gamers. Although, a RJ45 cable is a better alternative but Killer cards are the best for wireless gaming. Meanwhile Killer cards don't have the ac band(correct me if I am wrong) which is found in the Intel 7260 ac dual band. 7260 is practically useless in India but is awesome for colleges(USA).
TL;DR
Intel 7260ac=colleges/very high speed downloading.
Killer=Low latency= gaming.

- - - Updated - - -



Rohan Rathi said:


> Seriously, I would rather have this.
> It's cheaper than the GS60 860m, has a bigger screen and Asus also gives a gaming mouse, headset and carry bag.
> 
> Damn, I just hope that the GT series have better pricing. MSI wont stand a chance with this pricing.



Good luck carrying that to work/college/anywhere. 

- - - Updated - - -

Okay the argument I was about to make proved to be a fallacy. I am done. Buying my next laptop in USA. Probably gonna be the next iteration of GS60 Ghost pro.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 8, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]: Do you have any idea about what you are posting?
Or you post only because you like to increase your post count? Trolling - ok.
Fanboism - not ok.

I have hard from my old friends here who left this forum, is this forum is now filled with fanboys. Yes. True. Else, 



> 1.Y50 screen is pretty washed out. :/
> 2.Agreed about practicality but I doubt 7200RPM drives will overheat. :/
> 3.Killer LAN cards are famous for their low latency and are frequently used by gamers. Although, a RJ45 cable is a better alternative but Killer cards are the best for wireless gaming. Meanwhile Killer cards don't have the ac band(correct me if I am wrong) which is found in the Intel 7260 ac dual band. 7260 is practically useless in India but is awesome for colleges(USA).
> TL;DR
> ...



here is one reply which happen to have 0 logic and total fanboism.

Personally, I returned from your fav country 'usa' only 3 weeks ago after 2 years of staying there and have got first hand exp on the GS60 as well as Y50. So please refrain from telling (or in this case, misleading) do called other 'Indian noobs' about what is famous in USA collages or companies.
The points, I told are logical and also from the 1st hand exp from the display lot open in microcenters for all customers to put their hands on.
Regards.


----------



## prasoon2211 (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh man. I just saw this and was going to write a long rant on this BS photo (which contains some wrong facts, even).

But then, I see that the fellow forum users have already taken care of that 

As I said in my previous post, the RAM, GPU, VRAM, processor of both the lesser models are either equal to y50 or less than it. Enough said, one would think. But no! The MSI reps continue with the little farce of forcing their superior attitude and bloated hype (with the weird smileys) down our throats. Sad. As I said on your FB post, please don't insult the intelligence of your potential customers by claiming that the 60k price difference is justified for the almost the same config - and don't tell me that a fancy, shiny keyboard constitutes a better config. 

And one more thing: I am not at all claiming that gs60 ghost is a bad laptop. Oh no. I love this laptop. And for what it's worth, I think that the US price is completely justified. The Indian price, however, is another matter altogether. It's completely ridiculous - and that's saying little. I also realize that you couldn't do anything about the tax regulations - but come on! _1.5x the US price_? No, thank you. MSI could have cut down on the prices at its end but it chose not to. The consumers, in turn, will chose not to eat into the hype and will likely not buy the overpriced products - at least until MSI acquires _a semblance_ of competitiveness in the pricing.

In fact, I was looking forward to buying the gs60 (the 860m model). I was hoping the price would be around 1.2L. The actual price is much higher though. So, I had no choice but to order the y50 - the only other laptop in India(?) with the 860m.  Also, I would love nothing more than for MSI to carve out a great gaming laptop segment in India but I think most people would agree that this won't happen with the current pricing strategy. And I do not "bash" your new releases because I enjoy it - I criticize them because of the poor pricing and marketing decisions.

One last thing: You guys need to cut down with your _Holier Than Thou_ attitude. It's not helping.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rohan Rathi said:


> Seriously, I would rather have this.
> It's cheaper than the GS60 860m, has a bigger screen and Asus also gives a gaming mouse, headset and carry bag.
> 
> Damn, I just hope that the GT series have better pricing. MSI wont stand a chance with this pricing.



I would consider you as an random Asus rep or fanboy?
Although you have a point.
That model's (i.e. G750jm) Indian price now seems great compared to MSI's GS series pricing.


----------



## seamon (Aug 8, 2014)

d6bmg said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]: Do you have any idea about what you are posting?
> Or you post only because you like to increase your post count? Trolling - ok.
> Fanboism - not ok.
> 
> ...



I own a Lenovo laptop. Why would I favor MSI? 
If my post has 0 logic then are you saying:
1.Lenovo Y50's screen is better than MSI GS 60's?
2.7200RPM overheat so much that they actually reach CPU/GPU temps and can potentially melt the laptop?
3.All LAN cards are the same?

Then I would consider you less knowledgeable or even a noob.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 8, 2014)

^^ 

Guys Guys Guys..., chill maaro yaaron... abb rulaogey kya..
---------------------

But yes, I guess, a 1Lac+ Lappy is surely gonna make alot of ppl look "away" for other options.. .


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Relaunching MSI and the first product is a premium gaming rig??  I think its risky and might result a slow sluggish start. 
All the best to MSI India.


----------



## seamon (Aug 8, 2014)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> Guys Guys Guys..., chill maaro yaaron... abb rulaogey kya..
> ---------------------
> ...



I agree, 1L+ for GTX 850m is too damn  much.


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 8, 2014)

And not to forget the after sales service and established reputation of LENOVO in Indian market.
I too expected something better , Lets see if they have anything competitive to offer with GE/GP series.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 9, 2014)

y50 == total desi VFM! tired out installing/backup/imaging 

zzzZZZZ....


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> I own a Lenovo laptop. Why would I favor MSI?
> If my post has 0 logic then are you saying:
> 1.Lenovo Y50's screen is better than MSI GS 60's?
> 2.7200RPM overheat so much that they actually reach CPU/GPU temps and can potentially melt the laptop?
> ...



You are free to think whatever you wish to. But you are not free to mislead anyone who are watching these threads in open forum.
Last thing I knew, it was supposed to be announcement thread, not raging thread what you have started.

Total OT: Mr. I_know_it_all, you are not the 1st one like you I saw here. I was active here 2 years ago and then encountered many samples like you. So don't think you are the 'one' when you are 'one of many'. Next, learn English. Thirdly, this noob here, once suggested more good things to others than you number of spams posted by you. Don't expect any reply from me anymore to any of your useless posts.


----------



## geek_rocker (Aug 9, 2014)

^ I wouldn't talk about anyone else's English if I was you. I have seen this elitist attitude from you on other posts as well. Ironic. Not that it matters anyway when we are talking about facts but refrain from being a language nazi when your own posts are riddled with grammar mistakes a 5th standard kid studying in a vernacular medium educational board wouldn't make.

On topic, the complaints on pricing are legitimate imo. Sorry to say but I can't see these models doing too well in the Indian market. Just my honest feedback. But before passing judgement on MSI let's wait for the announcement of other models and their pricing. I was hoping for a machine without Windows 8 though.


----------



## seamon (Aug 9, 2014)

d6bmg said:


> You are free to think whatever you wish to. But you are not free to mislead anyone who are watching these threads in open forum.
> Last thing I knew, it was supposed to be announcement thread, not raging thread what you have started.
> 
> Total OT: Mr. I_know_it_all, you are not the 1st one like you I saw here. I was active here 2 years ago and then encountered many samples like you. So don't think you are the 'one' when you are 'one of many'. Next, learn English. Thirdly, this noob here, once suggested more good things to others than you number of spams posted by you. Don't expect any reply from me anymore to any of your useless posts.



LOL look at the one who's talking about English.
You are the one starting a sentence with a conjunction(but) without a principle clause. Such Irony.
"then encountered", "more good things" and "you number of spams posted by you" are also superb examples of your superior English. 

I am pretty sure you misguided a lot of other people 2 years ago with your "superb" English.
 [MENTION=49633]geek_rocker[/MENTION]
I am not denying the fact that MSI laptops are overpriced but I am also not denying that their components are better(albeit slightly) than its alternatives.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 9, 2014)

@mods

Clean up this thread...


----------



## geek_rocker (Aug 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> LOL look at the one who's talking about English.
> You are the one starting a sentence with a conjunction(but) without a principle clause. Such Irony.
> "then encountered", "more good things" and "you number of spams posted by you" are also superb examples of your superior English.
> 
> ...



I fully agree. I mean this is more like a gaming ultrabook. The Y5xxx series seems to be way heavier and bulkier than the GS60 series. But we can't deny that it is a bit overpriced; atleast than what a lot of us were expecting.

My favourite is, "Last thing I knew......".


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2014)

So much is being said while comparing MSI GS60 to Razer Blane laptop and it is said that 'Please do understand that this is a premium ultrabook gaming laptop, current competitors of Razor Blade and Auros are not even available in India.'

But: performance comparison of Blade & Y50:
*core0.staticworld.net/images/article/2014/08/lenovo-y50-bioshock-100370729-orig.png

now?


----------



## seamon (Aug 12, 2014)

d6bmg said:


> So much is being said while comparing MSI GS60 to Razer Blane laptop and it is said that 'Please do understand that this is a premium ultrabook gaming laptop, current competitors of Razor Blade and Auros are not even available in India.'
> 
> But: performance comparison of Blade & Y50:
> 
> ...



Refrain from posting stupid posts with your "superb English".
"Truly, thou art damned like an ill-roasted egg, all on one side" -That's a direct quote from Shakespeare.

First of all, it's Razer Blade for God's sake. 
 [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] compared MSI with Razer Blade 14" 2014 edition which is perhaps the best laptop in the world right now and competes directly with GS60 Ghost pro.
It has a core i7 4702HQ and *GTX 870m* which can cream Lenovo Y50 any freakin' day.

Don't even compare Y50 with the powerhouses Aorus sells.
Aorus X3(yet to be released) has almost the same specs as Razer Blade 14". Meanwhile, Aorus X7 is 17" powerhouse which competes directly with Alienware 17 while almost being as thin as a macbook pro.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]: This forum is dead with 0 active mods. So enjoy barking around & spamming throughout the day.


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 13, 2014)

hello, ... I got to know that Nvidia GTX 880 in Alienware 17 produces more heat (upto 90 degree).

just wanted to know,  Nvidia GTX 880  is good or Nvidia GTX 860 in Lenevo Y50 is. In terms of performance and stability ..


----------



## seamon (Aug 13, 2014)

chetan.g said:


> hello, ... I got to know that Nvidia GTX 880 in Alienware 17 produces more heat (upto 90 degree).
> 
> just wanted to know,  Nvidia GTX 880  is good or Nvidia GTX 860 in Lenevo Y50 is. In terms of performance and stability ..



Gtx 880m is lightyears ahead of gtx 860m.


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 13, 2014)

seamon said:


> Gtx 880m is lightyears ahead of gtx 860m.




thanks for suggestion , but what about the heating issues of 880m as compared to 860m , i have read that those who have 880 are facing heating problems and therefore  have to service their laptops within 3 months or less .. eg . new Alienware 17 . 

Is this y50 users facing this kinda problem as it has 860m gpu.!!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2014)

If the price happened to be 90K, 110K and 130K respectively, Im sure people would have posted different comments.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> If the price happened to be 90K, 110K and 130K respectively, Im sure people would have posted different comments.



It is a big Marketing failure I think. Relaunching a product series in India, (a country where 95% of the people believe in and try to get absolute Value for their hard earned money) by first showing off the premium product priced at a range which is absolutely out of reach of 99% serious gamers. Should have announced and released a 60-80k product directly competing with Lenovo y series, offered Good after sales service to customers so that MSI as a laptop brand builds trust and faith in customers and gamers recommend them to each other.

Lenovo is offering a laptop with 860m maxwell at 75k with excellent audio output, why would a prospective customer pay 2x for a brand not even established as a trusted laptop seller in India?

Unless you guys offer competitive pricing, I believe 80% of your gaming laptop market will be eaten by other brands and you will be forced to leave the market yet again 

Please dont take this as an insult or bashing, I would absolutely love MSI to settle in India and establish themself as a brand people would consider. I am a supporter of people getting a choice of 3-4 brands everytime they want to buy a Gaming laptop in every price range. I absolutely hate the fact that currently we Indian Gamers only have Lenovo y50 as a viable option :/


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 13, 2014)

Hmm,I wonder people have to wait for Alienware 13 for their gaming on the go needs. Honestly MSI sure does give better components at the same price, but when taking account of the fact that MSI Ghost is neither super upgradable (like 15 inch clevos) nor has some killer features other than the size(spec, not so much). I guess the pricing scheme, as such will be soon be matched by Alienware in their next update, combined with superior support, and not to say, better build, although bulky. (I am pretty sure about old Alienwares, they can take a bump or two, in typical Indian railway side upper berth xD.) 
I agree with @ rishi_sethi, any new firm, to say MSI is new for this generation in terms of laptop, must use the pricing wisely. Guess instead of launching online, MSI should have gone with the more conventional retail channel approach, it invokes trust in the user, and allows him/her to see the product(combined with assurance of better service). I am not sure of buying a 100K+ laptop online, without seeing the machine before my eyes.

(I know that Alienware 13 might use an ULV processor combined with 860, but then again, it more or less supports the mobile form factor argument made by MSI with their ghost series)


----------



## gsk (Aug 16, 2014)

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## rhyansy (Aug 18, 2014)

retz said:


> I think announcing the high-end products first was probably a mistake by your marketing department. These laptops are well out of the budgets of all but the smallest slivers of gamers here. They are not even aspirational, really, since most of us wouldn't dream of spending so much for a gaming rig, even if it offers the best quality available at a price point that is quite decent internationally. A buddy of mine makes 14L+ per year and games 1-2h~ per day and a lot more on the weekends. Even he's not interested in such a pricey product. I can't imagine how small your market is for a 1.5 lakh gaming laptop.
> 
> If you'd started with the mid-series first, I think you would have been getting a *far* more enthusiastic response.
> 
> ...



Announcing high-end first is not wrong because putting your lowest end product will only give the brand an cheap image. Look at how Acer was stuck being a cheap brand because it's positioned as a cheap brand? Although it wanted to climb the image ladder, it cannot. Top-down approach is employed in most cases. The mid-series GE/GP will be released soon as it's still being approved in the BIS certification. GS60 came first because this is our flagship ultrabook gaming laptop.

As for real world tests, GS60 is selling like pancakes in Saudi Arabia where it's hotter and dustier. The point for electronics in the end is how you take care of the device. MSI gaming laptops are also present in Palestine, Iraq, and Nepal: these places are also extreme.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> This is so unprofessional, MSI rep posts look like a fanboy post instead of some official brand forum member



Hmm...at least we're trying to be real than other brands who don't even try eh?

- - - Updated - - -



prasoon2211 said:


> One last thing: You guys need to cut down with your _Holier Than Thou_ attitude. It's not helping.



Hmm, this account has just been activated after the GS60 launch. Is this a post from our competitor? If so, thank you for fearing our coming. We are real and down to earth.

- - - Updated - - -

This is shared by someone from the India's import and export data. (*www.zauba.com/)
This says it all why Indian prices are higher.

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10593152_849786198365486_2864732260435747768_n.jpg?oh=8494d8ad226be6cffef22f004761553e&oe=545F47BD&__gda__=1416873355_7325c607d579bd9dfc2c1cead5b87266


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 18, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Announcing high-end first is not wrong because putting your lowest end product will only give the brand an cheap image. Look at how Acer was stuck being a cheap brand because it's positioned as a cheap brand? Although it wanted to climb the image ladder, it cannot. Top-down approach is employed in most cases. The mid-series GE/GP will be released soon as it's still being approved in the BIS certification. GS60 came first because this is our flagship ultrabook gaming laptop.
> 
> As for real world tests, GS60 is selling like pancakes in Saudi Arabia where it's hotter and dustier. The point for electronics in the end is how you take care of the device. MSI gaming laptops are also present in Palestine, Iraq, and Nepal: these places are also extreme.
> 
> ...



Oh nevermind... Look bro, im not trying to bash you, all im saying is, please dont say "I represent MSI",& "I think MSI makes better products than Gigabyte or Acer" on the same account..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> This is shared by someone from the India's import and export data. (*www.zauba.com/)
> This says it all why Indian prices are higher.
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10593152_849786198365486_2864732260435747768_n.jpg?oh=8494d8ad226be6cffef22f004761553e&oe=545F47BD&__gda__=1416873355_7325c607d579bd9dfc2c1cead5b87266



Does it has GTX 870M, 16 GB RAM and 256 GB msata SSD? if not then no point in considering it IMO.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 18, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Does it has GTX 870M, 16 GB RAM and 256 GB msata SSD? if not then no point in considering it IMO.



 orig. announce.


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 18, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Announcing high-end first is not wrong because putting your lowest end product will only give the brand an cheap image. Look at how Acer was stuck being a cheap brand because it's positioned as a cheap brand? Although it wanted to climb the image ladder, it cannot. Top-down approach is employed in most cases. The mid-series GE/GP will be released soon as it's still being approved in the BIS certification. GS60 came first because this is our flagship ultrabook gaming laptop.
> 
> As for real world tests, GS60 is selling like pancakes in Saudi Arabia where it's hotter and dustier. The point for electronics in the end is how you take care of the device. MSI gaming laptops are also present in Palestine, Iraq, and Nepal: these places are also extreme.
> 
> ...



S. Arabia and other countries you mentioned, the people their may have harsh external conditions, but that doesn't apply on internal conditions. Sure it is dusty outside but I cannot say the same for inside. Hey, guess why Getac and Toughbooks are selling where it is really hot and dusty. 
*www.notebookcheck.net/MSI-GS60-Ghost-Pro-3K-Edition-2PEWi716SR21-Notebook-Review.118569.0.html
See the temperature section. Burning Hot.
As for Acer; they are doing what they seem will be good here(better strategy, product positioning). They never had gaming laptops lined up anyways, but I do see their laptops most in corporate sector, maybe because they are cheap ? Or maybe because they last longer. 
Why people prefer Alienware and bulky Clevo; they last pretty much longer. I don't see how a laptop with 70C+ vent temperature will be able to prevent thermal degradation.  
The only way MSI can succeed in India is to have better retail partners and good service channel, oh, and pricing their laptops lower than Alienware will help too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2014)

prometheus said:


> orig. announce.



Given the MSRP of 1.5 lakh, its a waste. only if it was available under 1.1 lakh, then it would be good (still not VFM as Clevo/Sager custom laptops from xotic pc has better options at 1 lakh)


----------



## seamon (Aug 19, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Given the MSRP of 1.5 lakh, its a waste. only if it was available under 1.1 lakh, then it would be good (still not VFM as Clevo/Sager custom laptops from xotic pc has better options at 1 lakh)



Nobody in India buys from Xotic PC. :/ Clevo laptops have no presence in India.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> Nobody in India buys from Xotic PC. :/ Clevo laptops have no presence in India.


people don't buy because they are unaware of custom laptops. ask a normal gamer about their dream gaming laptop and they'll answer alienware -_-

I agree service is an issue, but that site also has lenovo and asus laptops to customise.


----------



## rhyansy (Aug 20, 2014)

What's more relevant to the problem is the local additional costs in India. MSI will bring unaltered products to India unlike other brands who downgrade to meet lowest price but not the best.

For example, a very extreme case is Brazil, PS4, it's over 300% more expensive than the rest of the world average price! So for getting an unaltered product, this is the case in point. India is no better at top 7.

*www.techenclave.com/community/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fscontent-b-pao.xx.fbcdn.net%2Fhphotos-xpf1%2Fv%2Ft1.0-9%2F10402442_850664651610974_1774730583046677518_n.jpg%3Foh%3Dd087e350d28495067c18dacef4a012dc%26oe%3D5463B6D8&hash=1f08543400c1bf297c5d025b9f745522

Pricey PS4: The Most Expensive Countries to Buy a PlayStation 4 - Bloomberg


----------



## frigus (Aug 21, 2014)

[MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] Will be nice if we can get the GE 60 announcement soon.


----------



## rhyansy (Aug 21, 2014)

frigus said:


> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] Will be nice if we can get the GE 60 announcement soon.



It will be announced pretty soon. Received BIS certificate approval for GE60 and GP60, finally.


----------



## prasoon2211 (Aug 22, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> *Hmm, this account has just been activated after the GS60 launch. Is this a post from our competitor? If so, thank you for fearing our coming. We are real and down to earth.*



LOL! Seriously?

I'm a genuine buyer - you can check your facebook page for when I made inquiries about the launch dates and prices of the GS60. Perhaps you didn't read my earlier post where I said _that I would have bought the GS60 (the 860m variant) had it cost around 1.1 - 1.2L_. It didn't. So, I didn't buy it. You can also check out the other y50 thread on this forum where I've posted about the new y50 that I had to buy because _the GS60 is so f*ckin' overpriced in India_! Get that through your thick head - I didn't buy the GS60 because it is overpriced, not because I'm some corporate forum drone. Meh.

And this is exactly the Holier Than Thou attitude that I talked about - you fail to accept genuine criticism on grounds of assumed superiority. And then you claim you're down to earth. Oh that was _so_ very humble of you!
-_-

Well, this is getting off topic. I hope MSI sells in India because that might get the price down for sane buyers like me. If that happens, my next laptop will likely be an MSI though I suppose it'll take my y50 another 2-3 years to get wasted. Until then, please stop wasting both your and my time.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 22, 2014)

prasoon2211 said:


> LOL! Seriously?
> 
> I'm a genuine buyer - you can check your facebook page for when I made inquiries about the launch dates and prices of the GS60. Perhaps you didn't read my earlier post where I said _that I would have bought the GS60 (the 860m variant) had it cost around 1.1 - 1.2L_. It didn't. So, I didn't buy it. You can also check out the other y50 thread on this forum where I've posted about the new y50 that I had to buy because _the GS60 is so f*ckin' overpriced in India_! Get that through your thick head - I didn't buy the GS60 because it is overpriced, not because I'm some corporate forum drone. Meh.
> 
> ...




+1 to this!!!


----------



## rhyansy (Aug 22, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> +1 to this!!!



We cannot accept these criticisms about MSI being overpriced in India because it is NOT. If you think we're a prick or anything, we wouldn't be here replying. Tell me if other brands do this?

- - - Updated - - -

Just because we cannot offer lower prices, then we're "Holier Than Thou attitude" is really illogical. We are people also, not just a company with a company tag. Please remember that.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Aug 22, 2014)

1.5x the Price in USA? Overpriced as hell. You need to understand our points also. All of us want MSI to settle in India so that we have our options. I myself am waiting for the GT series, but check out the forum. Look at the budget buyers are presenting; it rarely exceed 60k.

Our point is at such a price point MSI will not be able to hold firm ground on this country. I personally dont want this happen. And if you guys also do not understand this well then bye-bye. You keep demeaning Y50 for being compromised to reach this price point. If MSI would have done the same thing not a single soul would have complaned. In India value for money is the 1st criteria!
Really man. Look at the case of Micromax or Xiaomi; they've become so damn popular cause their in the medium price range of mobiles ~15k but offer exceptional specs (In case of MMX I'm speaking with reference to last year).

BTW I was expecting the price of the GT70 Dominator to be around 1.2 lacs (Base).
Any info about the price?


----------



## gsk (Aug 23, 2014)

I think we need to stop comparing gs60 with y50 and the pricing too, as both are much different in the design as gs60 is much lighter (0.5kg) and  has a brilliant screen,networking card,sound system,keyboard etc.. 

And compairng it's pricing to the US can't be much justified as we have to take the import duties,warranty(which has to be purchased additionally), shipping,channel partner charges,etc. Also have to be taken into account.
I too agree the prices could have been lower and most of us would have been tempted to buy it if it was under 1.2L .

It would  be more apt to compare the y50 to ge60 and its pricing.(ge60 has much better screen).

Gp series can be priced in the lower segment for the budget buyers.


----------



## seamon (Aug 23, 2014)

gsk said:


> I think we need to stop comparing gs60 with y50 and the pricing too, as both are much different in the design as gs60 is much lighter (0.5kg) and  has a brilliant screen,networking card,sound system,keyboard etc..
> 
> And compairng it's pricing to the US can't be much justified as we have to take the import duties,warranty(which has to be purchased additionally), shipping,channel partner charges,etc. Also have to be taken into account.
> I too agree the prices could have been lower and most of us would have been tempted to buy it if it was under 1.2L .
> ...



1.Dynaudio in MSI is the best speakers found in laptops in the entire world. Even Beats in HP and JBL in Lenovo are nowhere in comparison.
2.Killer and Intel 7260 are the best LAN cards in the world. Killer is for low latency and stability in dual bands. Intel is for performance in the ac band.
3.Steel Series KB. Need I say more?

- - - Updated - - -

Lenovo Y50 is nowhere in comparison if these features are taken into consideration.


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 23, 2014)

I think .. comparing will help little .. if the product is awesome .. irrespective price many consumers will attack to get it .. anyways  ... all are concentrating on comparing .. but we are loosing 2 most imp things , pricing apart:

1. WHEN IS THE PRODUCT GONNA LAUNCH IN INDIA.

2. M NOT ABLE TO FIND ANY EXCLUSIVE STORES OF MSI IN INDIA , SO HOW WE CAN LOOK AT  THE PRODUCT AND AFTER PURCHASING WHERE TO CONTACT FOR AFTER SALE SERVICES .


----------



## frigus (Aug 23, 2014)

At some point you have to compare, if the GE 60 pro(the one with 860M) launches at a lakh and ten thousand(my guess). Then you can get a y50 with an external monitor, and a decent external keyboard too. Or the Asus 750 starts appearing reasonable. 

All this is speculation though, to actually compare there should be a laptop launched first


----------



## seamon (Aug 23, 2014)

frigus said:


> At some point you have to compare, if the GE 60 pro(the one with 860M) launches at a lakh and ten thousand(my guess). Then you can get a y50 with an external monitor, and a decent external keyboard too. Or the Asus 750 starts appearing reasonable.
> 
> All this is speculation though, to actually compare there should be a laptop launched first



Lol if you wanna game on a laptop with an external monitor then get a desktop instead. Much more VFM. G750JM will give you a lot of backaches.


----------



## gsk (Aug 24, 2014)

I think the laptops are going to be available on flipkart soon .
*imgur.com/H3qEFvo.jpg

This was posted yeaterday on flipkart gaming Facebook page 


*i.imgur.com/OSIiVMl.jpg


----------



## paragshinde (Aug 25, 2014)

[MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION], Please make GE60 announcement quickly. Waiting on the pricing and specs to decide between GE60 and Y50. (Does MSI have any stores to actually see the laptops before making any purchases. I think a small price premium in GE60 series can be justified if the quality of product is better than Y50, but only a little like 5-10% on Y50 price or so)

Also, will the GT series be launched in India?


----------



## frigus (Aug 25, 2014)

paragshinde said:


> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION], Please make GE60 announcement quickly. Waiting on the pricing and specs to decide between GE60 and Y50. (Does MSI have any stores to actually see the laptops before making any purchases. I think a small price premium in GE60 series can be justified if the quality of product is better than Y50, but only a little like 5-10% on Y50 price or so)
> 
> Also, will the GT series be launched in India?



If we go by the current pricing on the GS I think we are bound to be disappointed. I am waiting for the pricing too, and I am already trying to find reasons to justify the premium for my own purchase. Really wish there are more choices in India though, and I really hope my assumptions about the pricing are wrong.


----------



## rhyansy (Aug 25, 2014)

Rohan Rathi said:


> 1.5x the Price in USA? Overpriced as hell. You need to understand our points also. All of us want MSI to settle in India so that we have our options. I myself am waiting for the GT series, but check out the forum. Look at the budget buyers are presenting; it rarely exceed 60k.
> 
> Our point is at such a price point MSI will not be able to hold firm ground on this country. I personally dont want this happen. And if you guys also do not understand this well then bye-bye. You keep demeaning Y50 for being compromised to reach this price point. If MSI would have done the same thing not a single soul would have complaned. In India value for money is the 1st criteria!
> Really man. Look at the case of Micromax or Xiaomi; they've become so damn popular cause their in the medium price range of mobiles ~15k but offer exceptional specs (In case of MMX I'm speaking with reference to last year).
> ...



I have tried to explain that comparing USA prices will always go to vain because a lot of factors are not same with India. Because of this, please expect an unaltered model with about 20-25% price difference. There's no point comparing as it's the way how international trade differences among the countries. India is one of the most expensive places to import products. To make prices about the same, there are trade-offs and clearly, it's not what we wanted to start off, offering a downgraded product.

Hope everyone can understand this finally.

- - - Updated - - -



chetan.g said:


> I think .. comparing will help little .. if the product is awesome .. irrespective price many consumers will attack to get it .. anyways  ... all are concentrating on comparing .. but we are loosing 2 most imp things , pricing apart:
> 
> 1. WHEN IS THE PRODUCT GONNA LAUNCH IN INDIA.
> 
> 2. M NOT ABLE TO FIND ANY EXCLUSIVE STORES OF MSI IN INDIA , SO HOW WE CAN LOOK AT  THE PRODUCT AND AFTER PURCHASING WHERE TO CONTACT FOR AFTER SALE SERVICES .



(1) Product is gonna be released in FlipKart, as  [MENTION=287067]gsk[/MENTION] has posted already. it's very soon.

(2) It will be available online to make it available for everyone throughout India. As for MSI physical store, it might follow in the next phase.

- - - Updated - - -



paragshinde said:


> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION], Please make GE60 announcement quickly. Waiting on the pricing and specs to decide between GE60 and Y50. (Does MSI have any stores to actually see the laptops before making any purchases. I think a small price premium in GE60 series can be justified if the quality of product is better than Y50, but only a little like 5-10% on Y50 price or so)
> 
> Also, will the GT series be launched in India?



GE60/GP60 will be announced soon unofficially like GS60 in the forum. Please wait for FlipKart for the official launching.

As for GT series, GT72 will be released in the second phase and might be available by next year 2015 in Q1.


----------



## paragshinde (Aug 25, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> As for GT series, GT72 will be released in the second phase and might be available by next year 2015 in Q1.



Cant wait till 2015. Guess will hve to decide between GE or Y50!!

PS: Why is MSI obsessed with launching the most extreme series in its portfolio. First GS60 then GT72....where is your standard GT60/GT70??


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 25, 2014)

The Premium trilogy available for preorder at flipkart now.

This one looks good MSI GS60 2PC Ghost Notebook (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Rs.136900 Price in India - Buy MSI GS60 2PC Ghost Notebook (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Black Aluminum Online - MSI : Flipkart.com

But is the difference of almost 60000 rupees between this and the Y50 worth it? Could get a killer external monitor , a decent ssd , extra 8gb ram , an external backlit keyboard and mouse combo and still save money :/


----------



## seamon (Aug 25, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> The Premium trilogy available for preorder at flipkart now.
> 
> This one looks good MSI GS60 2PC Ghost Notebook (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Rs.136900 Price in India - Buy MSI GS60 2PC Ghost Notebook (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Black Aluminum Online - MSI : Flipkart.com
> 
> But is the difference of almost 60000 rupees between this and the Y50 worth it? Could get a killer external monitor , a decent ssd , extra 8gb ram , an external backlit keyboard and mouse combo and still save money :/



What's the point of getting a laptop if you want to hook it to an external monitor and a external keyboard?


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> What's the point of getting a laptop if you want to hook it to an external monitor and a external keyboard?



Dont know about you, but sometimes I connect my laptop with my tv to play 2 player games with my friends or watch movies with family and friends.

Anyways, to hell with spending that 60,000, how about saving it to buy a new laptop after 1.5-2 years when 860m becomes a bit outdated 

how would you justify the 60,000 difference btw?


----------



## seamon (Aug 25, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Dont know about you, but sometimes I connect my laptop with my tv to play 2 player games with my friends or watch movies with family and friends.
> 
> Anyways, to hell with spending that 60,000, how about saving it to buy a new laptop after 1.5-2 years when 860m becomes a bit outdated
> 
> how would you justify the 60,000 difference btw?



Sometimes is not always. No point in getting a laptop if the primary purpose is to connect it to a external monitor and Keyboard.
The thing is GS60 doesn't have any con besides the price.
Even though the build quality is not as good as say a Razer but it's not bad.


----------



## AbhMkh (Aug 26, 2014)

This thread is going well  . I was expecting a lower launch price, somewhere in the 80-90k range but everything is above 1L.

So MSI wont ever get my money, I'd rather build a desktop with the latest gen hardware.


Cheers!
AbhMkh


----------



## rhyansy (Aug 26, 2014)

paragshinde said:


> Cant wait till 2015. Guess will hve to decide between GE or Y50!!
> 
> PS: Why is MSI obsessed with launching the most extreme series in its portfolio. First GS60 then GT72....where is your standard GT60/GT70??



Actually the next launch is GE60/GP60, they're the middle and entry level ones. GT72 is the next it the release portfolio only after the previous 2 models are released already. As for GT70/60, this was the previous hardcore model replaced by GT72 series. At some point in time, it will face it's end of life too.


----------



## frigus (Aug 26, 2014)

[MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] Would the GE 60 pro launch too(the one with 860M) ? That is what I am looking forward to. 



rhyansy said:


> Actually the next launch is GE60/GP60, they're the middle and entry level ones. GT72 is the next it the release portfolio only after the previous 2 models are released already. As for GT70/60, this was the previous hardcore model replaced by GT72 series. At some point in time, it will face it's end of life too.


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 26, 2014)

Is there will be any physicial experience sites for this !! As , i think anyone prior to using this has to feel how it works  !!!


----------



## rhyansy (Aug 27, 2014)

frigus said:


> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] Would the GE 60 pro launch too(the one with 860M) ? That is what I am looking forward to.



Yes. Both GTX860M and GTX850M will be released for GE60.

- - - Updated - - -



chetan.g said:


> Is there will be any physicial experience sites for this !! As , i think anyone prior to using this has to feel how it works  !!!



I suggest to go directly to Acro Engineering or Mrig Technologies, our authorized distribution partners for experiencing the gaming laptops.


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 27, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Yes. Both GTX860M and GTX850M will be released for GE60.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




Thanks ..


----------



## rhyansy (Sep 1, 2014)

GE60 and GP60 unofficial announcement is out! Please refer to new thread for further discussion. Feel free to drop your queries.

*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/186721-msi-ge60-gp60-unofficial-announcement.html


----------



## rhyansy (Sep 9, 2014)

MSI GS60 Ghost Pro Gaming Notebook Launched in India On Flipkart at Rs 1,29,900
Read more at: MSI GS60 Ghost Pro Gaming Notebook Launched in India On Flipkart at Rs 1,29,900 - Gizbot

*www.gizbot.com/img/2014/09/08-olololo.jpg

You might not be familiar with MSI, the Taiwanese manufacturer that's steadily gaining traction outside of its native market with the high-end gaming notebooks. Unlike Lenovo or Asus, MSI hardly promote its gaming laptops in India. With the MSI GS60 Ghost Pro things are changing, it seems. The company has now launched its new gaming laptop, the MSI GS60, in India with price starting upwards of Rs. 1,29,900. It's the world's thinnest and lightest 15-inch gaming notebook, claims MSI. The premium high-end laptop comes in three configurations, and is exclusive to Flipkart.

For beginners, the MSI GS60 Ghost Pro has a 15.6-inch FHD Anti-glare, wide-viewing angle display. It's powered by a fourth generation Intel Core i7 processor; 16GB RAM and has a powerful dedicated graphics Nvidia Geforce GTX870M /Geforce GTX860M / Geforce GTX850M cards. The laptop also comes with 256GB of storage, coupled with paired with a 1TB HDD as well. Other highlighted features include a full color backlit SteelSeries keyboard and a 6-cellLi-Polymer battery. As usual, the notebook runs on Windows 8.1. The notebook weighs-in at just 1.96kg. "We are happy to announce the exclusive launch of MSIGS60 Ghost Pro series on Flipkart. With Flipkart's extensive experience in the gaming market, this partnership will help us reach the huge gaming community across the length and breadth of India. The MSI GS60 Ghost Pro series has been designed and developed to delight every gamer with its advanced and customizable features. We have been seeing a lot of people purchasing MSI computer components on Flipkart and are confident that this series will be a huge success amongst the gaming community in this country, "said Sam, Head of Marketing of MSI Notebooks. "This launch reinforces our constant focus on introducing world class products with innovative technology to the Indian customer. We have always seen a lot of traction from the thriving gaming community of India. With this exclusive partnership with MSI and the launch of the MSI GS60 Ghost Pro series, we will be bringing them an exciting product that is one of the best in its category, "said Kalyan Krishnamurthy, SVP - Retail, Flipkart


----------



## rhyansy (Sep 16, 2014)

MSI Shop now official LIVE at FlipKart!
Msi Store Online - Buy Msi Products Online at Best Price in India - Flipkart.com

*fbexternal-a.akamaihd.net/safe_image.php?d=AQDtyFd8KauK1uak&w=484&h=253&url=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-xap1%2Ft31.0-8%2Fs720x720%2F1965683_865488716795234_2822464737566193058_o.jpg&cfs=1


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 19, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> MSI Shop now official LIVE at FlipKart!
> Msi Store Online - Buy Msi Products Online at Best Price in India - Flipkart.com
> 
> *fbexternal-a.akamaihd.net/safe_image.php?d=AQDtyFd8KauK1uak&w=484&h=253&url=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-xap1%2Ft31.0-8%2Fs720x720%2F1965683_865488716795234_2822464737566193058_o.jpg&cfs=1



I have a question, can we buy laptops for same channel partners which are dealing with MSI Motherboards and graphic cards instead of buying online?


----------



## rhyansy (Sep 19, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> I have a question, can we buy laptops for same channel partners which are dealing with MSI Motherboards and graphic cards instead of buying online?



I suggest to buy from Flipkart for convenience. Our partners are only present in New Delhi and Bangalore.


----------



## HauntedGuy (Sep 26, 2014)

Greetings!
I've been away from the forums for a while. Glad to see MSI is finally in India!

 Quick question: I've a custom ge40 I got from the UK. Great laptop so far, apart from the moderately high heating while heavy gaming, but I guess thats a given for the 14" chassis. Anyway, if I ever needed a spare(or higher capacity) battery for the same, do you think I will be able to find it in India? The battery model is BTY-M46, 11.1V

Edit: btw, any chance the ge40 will make it here? A couple of my friends really liked it and might be interested.


----------



## rhyansy (Sep 27, 2014)

HauntedGuy said:


> Greetings!
> I've been away from the forums for a while. Glad to see MSI is finally in India!
> 
> Quick question: I've a custom ge40 I got from the UK. Great laptop so far, apart from the moderately high heating while heavy gaming, but I guess thats a given for the 14" chassis. Anyway, if I ever needed a spare(or higher capacity) battery for the same, do you think I will be able to find it in India? The battery model is BTY-M46, 11.1V
> ...



Thank so much for patronizing MSI gaming. Regarding the spare request, you can find our disty Acro Engineering (saini@amigointernational.biz) or Mrig Technology (amit@mrigtechnologies.com) for the special request to import for you. Usually, it's not common for users to have this request, that's why we don't sell openly in any markets anywhere in the world.

As for GE40, it's bigger brother GE60 is available soon in India. (*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/186721-msi-ge60-gp60-unofficial-announcement.html) Please feel free to drop by the other thread and let your friends know about us too.

For faster communication, you're welcome to follow us at our official Facebook page (*www.facebook.com/MsiIndiaClub)

Cheers!


----------



## eagle06 (Oct 8, 2014)

If I import MSI laptop from US. Will the service center in India offer repairs for the same?


----------



## frigus (Oct 8, 2014)

eagle06 said:


> If I import MSI laptop from US. Will the service center in India offer repairs for the same?



It was mentioned earlier in this thread that they are not offering a warranty in that case.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 8, 2014)

So, i was checking out Xotic PC, and the base config of this XOTIC PC | MSI GT60 Dominator-424 - Custom 15.6" Gaming Laptop looks more VFM than the GS60 2PE Ghost Pro and should cost under 1.1 Lakh including shipping and customs (priced at $1337 and cheaper than GS60 2PL Ghost  ). It also has *2 Year MSI US/Canada Parts & Labor 1 Year Global Warranty w/ Lifetime Tech Support + 1 Year Accidental Damage Warranty (Requires Registration within 30 Days from Ship Date) (SKU - WTY007)*

Given the above, my question is will MSI honour warranty in India    [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION]?


----------



## seamon (Oct 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> So, i was checking out Xotic PC, and the base config of this XOTIC PC | MSI GT60 Dominator-424 - Custom 15.6" Gaming Laptop looks more VFM then the GS60 2PE Ghost Pro and should cost under 1.1 Lakh including shipping and customs (priced at $1337 and cheaper than GS60 2PL Ghost  ). It also has *2 Year MSI US/Canada Parts & Labor 1 Year Global Warranty w/ Lifetime Tech Support + 1 Year Accidental Damage Warranty (Requires Registration within 30 Days from Ship Date) (SKU - WTY007)*
> 
> Given the above, my question is will MSI honour warranty in India   [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION]?



GTX 900M series is out in US.
XOTIC PC | MSI GT60 Dominator-1065 - 15.6" Gaming Notebook with GTX 970M

That laptop outperforms Alienware 17 with GTX 880m.

- - - Updated - - -

Still below 1 L.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 8, 2014)

Looking at what's on offer at xoticpc, it often feels like a crime to buy laptops in India.

Considering services like steam where you can get software licenses at incredible prices; same as what people in the US pay; I do wish it had also applied to hardware.... Sigh!


----------



## rhyansy (Oct 10, 2014)

frigus said:


> It was mentioned earlier in this thread that they are not offering a warranty in that case.



Yes, warranty can be honored if bought in elsewhere outside of India but is chargeable, meaning not everything is free. (parts is free but service is not) This is a correction to the previous comment as our partner is up and running now.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> So, i was checking out Xotic PC, and the base config of this XOTIC PC | MSI GT60 Dominator-424 - Custom 15.6" Gaming Laptop looks more VFM than the GS60 2PE Ghost Pro and should cost under 1.1 Lakh including shipping and customs (priced at $1337 and cheaper than GS60 2PL Ghost  ). It also has *2 Year MSI US/Canada Parts & Labor 1 Year Global Warranty w/ Lifetime Tech Support + 1 Year Accidental Damage Warranty (Requires Registration within 30 Days from Ship Date) (SKU - WTY007)*
> 
> Given the above, my question is will MSI honour warranty in India    [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION]?



You can see from the Xotic description that MSI honor warranty only (parts and labor for a year) the other services are provided by Xotic themselves already. No channel partners of any vendors in India can do this type of service even if we wanted them to apply this. Hope you can understand this.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Looking at what's on offer at xoticpc, it often feels like a crime to buy laptops in India.
> 
> Considering services like steam where you can get software licenses at incredible prices; same as what people in the US pay; I do wish it had also applied to hardware.... Sigh!



US prices are always and has been cheaper than ALL countries around the world, in Taiwan/China where it is made, prices are also higher. So please dont feel bad. Life's like this.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 10, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Yes, warranty can be honored if bought in elsewhere outside of India but is chargeable, meaning not everything is free. (parts is free but service is not) This is a correction to the previous comment as our partner is up and running now.


So, that means MSi India will provide the warranty (With the above Terms & Conditions) 

But...

The Laptop needs to be from MSi's USA Outlet and NOT from Xotic PC --> XOTIC PC | MSI GT60 Dominator-424 - Custom 15.6" Gaming Laptop

This is What I can make out ! Right. ? 





rhyansy said:


> You can see from the Xotic description that MSI honor warranty only (parts and labor for a year) the other services are provided by Xotic themselves already. No channel partners of any vendors in India can do this type of service even if we wanted them to apply this. Hope you can understand this.



Please let us all know that from which US Store(s) a Purchase "when" done for an MSi Laptop, will be entitled for Repairs (if reqd. in future).

Will buying from MSi's Official USA Website be beneficial ?
and/or
Newegg.com
and/or
Amazon.com 

??



Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## rhyansy (Oct 12, 2014)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> So, that means MSi India will provide the warranty (With the above Terms & Conditions)
> 
> But...
> 
> ...



It's not about where to buy in US, as long as it's authorized MSI reseller is fine. Xotic PC is abit special case as they customize and provide special service on their behalf, which means that it do not come from MSI.

As our Indian after service partner Aforeserve will only stock on current MSI gaming models available in India, (GS60/GE60/GP60), we strongly recommend to buy locally to support the function in India.

An honest reply is that, if everyone will just buy overseas, our Indian subsidiary will die out and after service will terminate. So it's recommended to buy locally to sustain this facility.

Thank you for understanding our predicament.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey, Rhyansy!

I've a question hope you'll clear it out. Will the base model of msi laptops be available?? As in laptops without SSD's or a smaller HDD?
Really hope that base models will be available at retail stores if not online!

Reply ASAP, thanks.


----------



## rhyansy (Oct 20, 2014)

Rohan Rathi said:


> Hey, Rhyansy!
> 
> I've a question hope you'll clear it out. Will the base model of msi laptops be available?? As in laptops without SSD's or a smaller HDD?
> Really hope that base models will be available at retail stores if not online!
> ...



HI there. If you're looking for entry MSI Gaming NBs, please check GP60 (MSI Laptops - Buy MSI Laptops & Notebooks Online at Best Prices in India) It's available at Flipkart already.

As for other mainstream NBs, which models are you looking for?


----------



## rhyansy (Oct 22, 2014)

Get a free Steelseries Siberia V2 Headset and a Kinzu Mouse when you NOW buy an MSI gaming laptop at Flipkart! Limited supply! Conditions apply (MSI Laptops - Buy MSI Laptops & Notebooks Online at Best Prices in India)

*www.firegamers.com.br/imagens/firegamers.com.br/produtos/00_Fones/Steel_Sib_V2_Red/v2_red_3.jpg

*www.thepcharbor.com/shop/2435-11232-thickbox/steelseries-kinzu-v2-pro-edition-optical-mouse.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 22, 2014)

Can these be returned in lieu of a discount or free ram/hdd upgrade?


----------



## rhyansy (Oct 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Can these be returned in lieu of a discount or free ram/hdd upgrade?



Maybe next time we can work something out with such idea by tying up with RAM/HDD companies.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Oct 23, 2014)

It's good to see you're taking into consideration feedback from us.

As for me, I'll be buying a laptop next year first quarter. Personally, I hope that the 970m variants will be launched by that time and not with ridiculous price tags. MSI should definitely roll out the base models here and not the big guns. Really, a GT72 will be over 2 lacs here and no way in hell will anyone pay that much. The GT70-2293 looks sweet to me even though it contains the old chassis; It still will be at least 1.3 lacs here.

I'd rather spend a little less money by not getting and SSD or ridiculous amount of ram and maybe upgrade in the future. Really, if you'd give the option of not including these "luxury" items it would definitely turn out good in India. It would bring these otherwise out of the budget rigs closer to the affordable price tag.

By the way, It's great too see the flagship GS60 as low as 135k and accessories included!
Lol I feel like saying something like faith in humanity restored. 
Really hope you take my view into consideration. 

Cheers.


----------



## rhyansy (Oct 24, 2014)

Rohan Rathi said:


> It's good to see you're taking into consideration feedback from us.
> 
> As for me, I'll be buying a laptop next year first quarter. Personally, I hope that the 970m variants will be launched by that time and not with ridiculous price tags. MSI should definitely roll out the base models here and not the big guns. Really, a GT72 will be over 2 lacs here and no way in hell will anyone pay that much. The GT70-2293 looks sweet to me even though it contains the old chassis; It still will be at least 1.3 lacs here.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the complement. It's just there are some grounds we need to meet in the middle because some things are just impossible to do in our side. A lot of consumers don't see how difficult it is in the back-end to provide such customized solutions.

As for the mainstream laptops, it's not MSI's strategy right now. You can see from all our efforts that MSI = Gaming. It's not in my position to set the upper management decision for this change. Mainstream laptops have already the big brand boys who are in the minds of most people, MSI has tried that method and would want to forget it.

Yes, it's very affordable now, please let your friends know about this promotional offer while supplies last.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2014)

^ last time I checked MSI GP60 2PE Leopard's price was 63-64k and now after the "free Steelseries Siberia V2 Headset and a Kinzu Mouse " promo , the price is 66.5k

You think people can be fooled this much?


----------



## rhyansy (Oct 27, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ last time I checked MSI GP60 2PE Leopard's price was 63-64k and now after the "free Steelseries Siberia V2 Headset and a Kinzu Mouse " promo , the price is 66.5k
> 
> You think people can be fooled this much?



Lowered prices are for Diwali promotion and has got nothing to do with the bundling promotion. The bundles are from MSI and not from Flipkart.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 10, 2014)

Rhyansy, any chance the gt900m variants of ghost pro coming to India soon?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 11, 2014)

^^ They will "eventually" Arrive soon with the MSi GT72 Variants

and this is the TDF Thread


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2014)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ They will "eventually" Arrive soon with the MSi GT72 Variants
> 
> and this is the TDF Thread


Thanks. I know that's the new thread. I even commented there. But since my query was regarding ghost pro I posted here. Anyway gt72 will be freaking costly. Only if gs60 with 900m series comes below 1.5 lakhs soon then great, coz I am looking to buy a laptop in Jan with that budget.


----------



## rhyansy (Nov 11, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Thanks. I know that's the new thread. I even commented there. But since my query was regarding ghost pro I posted here. Anyway gt72 will be freaking costly. Only if gs60 with 900m series comes below 1.5 lakhs soon then great, coz I am looking to buy a laptop in Jan with that budget.



Hi there. GS60 will come with 4k and GTX970M. If your budget is about 1.5 lakhs, i suggest to go for the ones available at Flipkart (Msi Store Online - Buy Msi Products Online at Best Price in India - Flipkart.com) now.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2014)

Rhyansy a question regarding the current gs60 s on sale at flipkart. Do they have the maxwell or Kepler variant of 860m. The same query for ge60 as well.


----------



## rhyansy (Nov 12, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Rhyansy a question regarding the current gs60 s on sale at flipkart. Do they have the maxwell or Kepler variant of 860m. The same query for ge60 as well.



Hi there! GS60 GTX860M are with Maxwell architecture, same with the GE60 GTX860M one.


----------



## rhyansy (Nov 17, 2014)

Get your FREE Rs. 9000 in-game currency with any MSI Gaming Notebooks bought at Flipkart (Msi Store Online - Buy Msi Products Online at Best Price in India - Flipkart.com). Hurry while supplies last!!!

For more details, please visit the official promo page: GeForce GTX War Thunder, Infinite Crisis, and Strife Bundle | GeForce

*scontent-a-pao.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10805679_898574980153274_2865244569531315480_n.jpg?oh=5d4cdc4f773b89f8924ea02882c67e1b&oe=55199A4C


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 22, 2014)

The price of all MSI laptops on flipkart have suddenly been jacked up by an average of 15k inr. Is this some kind of a joke? Never seen such price fluctuations in any other brand before. Was thinking of getting a gs60 ghost end of this year. Now I guess MSI is off my list. Seriously disappointing guys at MSI/flipkart. Your customers are not stupid you know...


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Nov 22, 2014)

Yup, this IS really disappointing. The rep even said that these prices fit those who can "afford" these laptops. Ouch. And then he wonders why we talk about getting it imported. Get it Rhyansy, I have friends outside India who can get the laptop for me at literally half the price. But I am still giving it a shot to get it in India to get warranty and avoid other hassles. The least you can do is sympathise. Complaining wont help, but you dont really need to defend your company. Electronics are expensive in india. It's a fact. 

I reckon its not in your hands but  I really hope or say dream that the base model will be available here. I've dont know that the rumored price is true or not, and actually the gt72 970m price fits I'd say but still man I cant go that far.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 22, 2014)

The prices may have been bumped up because of the *FREE Rs. 9000 in-game currency* promo 

IMO, a company which wants to settle in India should offer VFM products, no matter what the price is.
Just compare lenovo's lineup with that of MSI      [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION].

*Lenovo Z50 *i7 4500U, FHD, 8 GB RAM, 1 TB HDD + 8 GB SSD, GT 840M (4GB) for 60K
*MSI GP60 2PE Leopard * i5 4200H, FHD, 4 GB RAM, 750 GB HDD, GT 840M (2GB) for 67k (should've been atmost 57k for providing competition)

*Lenovo Y50* i7 4710 HQ, FHD, 8 GB RAM, 1 TB HDD + 8 GB SSD, GTX 860M (4GB) for 75k
*MSI GE60 2PG Apache* i7 4710MQ, FHD, 8 GB RAM, 1 TB HDD, GTX 850M (2GB) for 108k (suitable price 70k)

I won't go into higher priced models because the GE60 alone is enough to tell what you are missing, correct pricing.

I'm not low balling your products, I just think pricing strategy may not let MSI make a strong comeback to Indian market. (the prices are fcuked up seriously)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 22, 2014)

That's a bad decision. The promo has been sitting there for a month now and suddenly jack up the price? Bad marketing strategy IMHO. Really MSI just lost a customer in me. I was serious about getting the gs60. Been saving money for a year now.... Sigh.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Any MSI Laptop does not come close to *Lenovo Y50 in terms of pricing.
5 Stars to Lenovo,
3 Stars to MSI.
*


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 24, 2014)

One comment and the prices are back down now. Seriously what's going on guys? Lol...!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 24, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> One comment and the prices are back down now. Seriously what's going on guys? Lol...!



 Still not low enough. If I can spend 100-110k, i'll prefer to buy (rather import) a laptop with GTX 970M and not GTX 850M


----------



## rhyansy (Nov 24, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> The price of all MSI laptops on flipkart have suddenly been jacked up by an average of 15k inr. Is this some kind of a joke? Never seen such price fluctuations in any other brand before. Was thinking of getting a gs60 ghost end of this year. Now I guess MSI is off my list. Seriously disappointing guys at MSI/flipkart. Your customers are not stupid you know...



The price fluctuation is a common practice in India. We have constantly advised Flipkart to do so otherwise. If all brands prices are like stock market in India, we cannot help but sympatise for Indian users.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> That's a bad decision. The promo has been sitting there for a month now and suddenly jack up the price? Bad marketing strategy IMHO. Really MSI just lost a customer in me. I was serious about getting the gs60. Been saving money for a year now.... Sigh.



Let me explain this, once we sold something to our channel partners, prices cannot revert back. The freebies are coming from MSI pocket without additional charge to channel partners. Our promotions are ruined because doing business in India is so difficult. It's the problematic stock market style of Indian prices and other issues that is the problem. MSI is hear to listen, but bigger systematic local problem is very sad state of affairs.

It's not that I as rep of MSI is defending our company. As my job, am here to help Indian customers to my extend. It's out of my league to control the various systematic problem in India. I may be here temporarily only, but at least I tried my best to help and bring the best out of MSI being a good employee.

Please, all I ask is being more considerate. Am a person too just like all of you.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 24, 2014)

Well rhyansy I understand what MSI is trying to do here. That quality matters more to MSI. And hence I was considering getting an apache pro even though it is 20k costlier than a y50. Reason being since this is a one time investment I would rather go with quality. But if as you say it is flipkart who keep fluctuating prices like this, it becomes difficult for customers like us who are not rich and don't have money on the go but were saving up for a good investment. I had faith in MSI reason being you taking a step to release quality components here in India. And unlike alienware keeping the prices reachable (excluding some models/I still feel gs60 ones are overpriced) .

I sure do hope to see MSI as a permanent brand in India. We are seriously lacking in quality hardware. But at the same time, there needs to be a price balance from MSI to take a stand in the market.


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 24, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> The price fluctuation is a common practice in India. We have constantly advised Flipkart to do so otherwise. If all brands prices are like stock market in India, we cannot help but sympatise for Indian users.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Err, I still think that MSI should go dealer route rather than online one. If you sell, say 50 units to a distributor, then (unlike RAM or other fast selling components), prices, theoretically, and in practice, will remain nearly constant. The distributor, then will not consider exchange values and etc etc, and will just add margin and taxes over it. Although I accept that there is issue "margin", but it will be less than sudden 15k increase in price. Same route is followed by Asus. (I have seen dealer prices less than that of online prices, specifically with their ROG series.)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 24, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> Err, I still think that MSI should go dealer route rather than online one. If you sell, say 50 units to a distributor, then (unlike RAM or other fast selling components), prices, theoretically, and in practice, will remain nearly constant. The distributor, then will not consider exchange values and etc etc, and will just add margin and taxes over it. Although I accept that there is issue "margin", but it will be less than sudden 15k increase in price. Same route is followed by Asus. (I have seen dealer prices less than that of online prices, specifically with their ROG series.)


It will happen provided MSI are here to stay like Asus. In which case they surely will put up showrooms or sell via dealers. Hopefully.


----------



## rhyansy (Nov 25, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It will happen provided MSI are here to stay like Asus. In which case they surely will put up showrooms or sell via dealers. Hopefully.



Yes, offline partners will happen just that business dealings are very slow. Online dealing was faster and easier to reach more people and that's what you see now.


----------

